# Ridgid NEW bad saw



## kerstingm (Nov 19, 2014)

I see Ridgid has put their 14" band saw back on the market, I had seen all of the bad reviews (mostly on here). I have asked the customer reps at Ridgid what was upgraded and they are saying nothing it has the same specs, they just redesigned it for a updated look. This being said is there anyone out there that has seen and or used the new saw? I only got the email from them last Thursday.
Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Your title is misspelled*



kerstingm said:


> I see Ridgid has put their 14" band saw back on the market, I had seen all of the bad reviews (mostly on here). I have asked the customer reps at Ridgid what was upgraded and they are saying nothing it has the same specs, they just redesigned it for a updated look. This being said is there anyone out there that has seen and or used the new saw? I only got the email from them last Thursday.
> Thanks


Request a moderator to fix the spelling from "bad" to "band"


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

They clearly are feeding you a line of bs with the nothing changed line, as the very first thing I read a out it was that it has a 1hp motor, the last iteration had a 3/4hp motor. 

The last version had the motor mounted behind the saw, this ones under it...

Dust collection has changed....

It comes with a mobile base.....

Lots appears to have changed.


----------



## kerstingm (Nov 19, 2014)

I am a die hard Ridgid tool owner, I have had zero issues with any of them. If I have has customer support questions they have been awesome so far. Just seeing all of the bad reviews on this makes me worry about spending the money on something that might not hold up to ME. I do not abuse tools, but I sure put them through the ringer....


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Request a moderator to fix the spelling from "bad" to "band"


LOL......well, after all it *is* a rigid product.

Might not be a mistake after all. :laughing:


----------



## kerstingm (Nov 19, 2014)

Speak nice of the Ridgid tools!!!! Lol


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

if you look up the specs on this machine..it appears as though it has a 9" resaw capacity...in the Q and A section they are saying 6.25.

The spec's seem to have some confusion..both the max. and minimum blade thickness is .75?. 

Looking at the pics, the original had guide blocks, the new has ball bearing guides.
it looks as though the enclosed base might be to cure the vibration issues the predecessor was known for?


----------

